

A podcast  C++0x with scott Meyer - smallhands
http://www.se-radio.net/podcast/2010-04/episode-159-c0x-scott-meyers
conversation with Scott Meyers about the upcoming C++0x standard. We talk a bit about the reasons for creating this new standard and then cover the most important new features, including support for concurrency, implicitly-typed variables, move semantics, variadic templates, lambda ...
======
icey
Shouldn't this be called C++1x now?

